# Small Bowel Series Requirements



## Radcoder1313 (Jun 9, 2010)

Is a preliminary KUB a requirement in documenting a report for a small bowel series 74250?  If it is a requirement, how are you handling your reports where it isn't documented...using a 52 modifier?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 14, 2010)

74250 -_ a small bowel series is a fluoro and radiographic eval of the small intersine. A KUB is taken, following which the patient is given liquid barium. Serial films are taken for intervals for approx 2 hours as the barium passes into the small bowel. This is all inclusive. Hope this helps per CSI.


----------



## pacosta1 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a question reguarding 74250 and 74245 so can you explain the difference between these codes. And If a small bowel series can change to to 74245 just because of the time it took to pass threw the bowel. 74245 would you have to visualize the esphagus. Im very confused with this can you help! And any links to resourses that explain.

Thanks
_______________
Patricia, RCC, CPC


----------



## renakirk (Nov 27, 2012)

*How long after 74250 is included?*

" a small bowel series is a fluoro and radiographic eval of the small intersine. A KUB is taken, following which the patient is given liquid barium. Serial films are taken for intervals for approx 2 hours as the barium passes into the small bowel. This is all inclusive. "

I have a case where a few films were done with little movement for a few hours, then 2 additional films were done at 4 hour intervals later in teh day - would you bill those separately?  If yes, would you use a 59 modifier to indicate separate session?

Thank you - Rena


----------

